# Just a hello from a happy Dane.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Just a hello from a happy Dane.*
a busy happy Dane.









Ok also quite relaxed at times…

Some of you might have noticed that I have been off the grid for a while.
I was simply busy with something called life, so no excuses.
Ohhh yes and that also meant; stressed, depressed, angry, sad, ready to make new choices and finally did so - in other words human.










Almost a year of troubles with my old landlord made me decide it was time to move on.
You can't win a war against a idiot, so sometimes it's better to just move on to be able to stay in peace with your self and choose your scene in life, instead of just accepting.
Sometimes these unwanted situations even puts us in a new and better place.









The situation at the old place was so unbearable - that I lived seven months at the workshop on a air bed.
Noise from construction by useless slow workers, dirt, trash, mess and harassment from the landlord and family made it impossible to stay there, the new landlord was like a acid running down the building, nothing nice could grow there and having to look at them every day (they lived in the house), made the moving out choice easy for me. 
(Also the fact that the house was of a really poor quality, nice looking on the surface but rain running through the roof, cold like …. in winter, hot in summer, expensive to heat (no insulation), even had rats in the apartment once, rent too high compared to quality, noise from train and cars, fungi, draft, windows that was falling out, lack of cleaning and maintaining, but most of all the bad atmosphere).









This is what happened for me. (The view from my new window).

A good friend helped me with a new apartment. lower rent, a real bathroom, building in good condition, clean laundry facility, situated in a wonderful area, nice people around, a park in the backyard, a garden to BBQ and hang out, I could go on for hours, simply love it here. 
(Need I say, I don't miss the old place, except for a couple of my kind neighbor's, Kirsten & Ida, but they got a place in my heart now).
This time out of the suburbs and back into the center of Copenhagen.
It's the most life full area of the city, a melting pot of people and life, but also a peaceful place where now one are with a mask on their face, in other words lovely.
My daughter started high school here in the center also so she is now living with me and I don't think I need telling you guys'n girls how much I love this too. She is my treasure.









This is from my new street.









Ironically moving into Copenhagen put me closer to the water also, I have five minutes to the water front, where I can swim, relax in the sun by the water or as here bring my kayak in my city cargo bicycle.









Ten minutes later.









Here on tour in the Copenhagen canals.
My God I love this city!










Woodworking has been on hold, but working wood has been part of moving into the new place.
Here the dining room, due to it's long shape I decided to make a bench.
So my daughter Mathilde and I hauled up 5 meter long battens to third floor out side the window, as I wanted them in one piece.










In this room my surfboard table was perfect and with the bench there are now plenty of room for guests hanging out here.










Also put the table on wheels so it can move around easy.
(The white box on the wall are a box I made to hide the fuse box and electricity).









In the living and sleeping room, I put up the usual IKEA bookcases… Sorry, but they are cheap and easy. ;-)
But I also bought a old set of windows and frame, to create a partition between the functions, just finished setting it up today, now I need panels and painting for it, but I think you can get a feel of it, it really does make the room feel like two and I feel it adds charm also, so I am really pleased.

Also Mathilde have a wonderful room with a little balcony but this is her private. ;-) 
Even this new apartment are smaller than the other, it feels bigger, more light, more green, more life, air and most of all a wonderful feel to it.










So with this picture from my little balcony on the other side of the apartment, in the evening atmosphere of this quiet street in the middle of the city, red wine, good tobacco in the pipe, summer and with a big smile on my lips, I wish you all the best and send you my thoughts.
As Arnold would say: 'I will be back'!

*Best thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Moving IS stressful but it looks like your stress from your old landlord and the move is over. What a wonderful place you now can call home. Just an outstanding view and atmosphere from the balcony.


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

I am glad you are happy, you have always been very positive.
Congratulations 
Regards


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Mafe I'm so happy for you. My wife and I just finished moving ourselves, and I know what a trial by fire it can be. It looks like we both wound up in a better place. Woodworkers have good karma ( or is that auto workers? ) Anyway, congrats on the new place. If you can't do woodworking in the apartment, maybe you could find a woodworker's guild where they rent shop time.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good story mafe, excellent photos, you have made my day.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

Although we do not know one another I could not be happier for you and you dadaughter. Your story and pics are wonderful. I hope everything continues to be as good as it was when you wrote this post.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Aaahhh my friend it sounds like life is getting back to GOOD times especially with the love of your life, this looks like a really nice place Mads right in the middle of the action.
Bad landlords are made for Kicking into touch. Funny in my 70++ years I have never paid a days rent to a landlord, but have paid a lot of interest to the bank manager, bought my first ""batch" @ 18yrs old & lived there for the first 2 years of married life
nicely done mads 
cheers
pete


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mads. Never look back. Glad to see you are settled in a place you love. The woodworking will come later.
Take good care of Mathilde. She should be close to school in the city!!
That sure is easy access to the water too!!

The future is upon you….........make the best of it. Cheers, my friend!!..............Jim


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm glad you can spend time with your daughter in a nice place. Enjoy!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Good for you Mads, thanks for the update. We are on similar paths (housing) as I have also moved and what is left of my wood tools stored away in boxes…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

What a beautiful city! Just looking a your photos relaxed me. You are so fortunate to have all this!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Oh, Mads! Sometimes it is very difficult to know when enough is enough. Glad you and Matilda have found what sounds like a great new place to call home. 5 meter long boards, intact, to the third floor? Quite an accomplishment and a great bench! May God bless you and yours.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Good to see your in a happy stage and the rest is history .
Stay well and enjoy life !!!!!!

Klaus


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't say how happy I am for you, and I. I was wondering. 
Children are the best thing ever, that is the only thing that keeps me happy since I can't do as much woodworking! (Children and Grandchildren)
I'm glad you found a better place! 
The new place looks much like the new movement here with the "tiny homes"!
If and as soon as my wife and I can find the place we will most likely go the same way.
I might have to give up the personal space to work wood but there always people willing and eager for someone to share the knowledge so I won't have to give it up entirely. 
Always hoping for the best!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Mafe - good to see that you found the strength to make the change for the better.

more need to follow your example, recognize their situation stinks and after complaining… actually change it!

in the end we all have exactly the lives we settle for.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

When a lot of negatives start to add up in your life, some might say the universe is trying to push you out in to a new, better direction - and that, you shouldn't fight. Had this happen to me with jobs and living places - and the outcomes were always much better!

I enjoyed your photos and reading your story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Good for you Mads! Long may you peace and tranquility continue.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

It takes a little time sometimes but a man has to do what a man has to do. Glad you did it. Now sit back and smell the roses. Enjoy.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Mads, you said it all with one short statement . . . "simply love it here" . . . and that's what counts.
I hope that you and your daughter really enjoy your new home.
Good to see you back.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Mads, such a great advance for your well being. Congrats on the move, however difficult the circumstance, because it certainly seems to be awesome new digs!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I,m glad to hear from you again!

But more I,m glad to hear that you found this new lovely place. Mads I wish you and your daughter Mathilde all the luck and a good life there in Copenhagen.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Lucky you! Finding an appartment in Vesterbro is not easy.
Like the room divider you made. Think that there will be a lot of cheerfull life in that appartment


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

You have found a really great place to live. I hope you got a long lease on it! Where is the new workshop?
Jim


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Mads, You've had a busy summer, too. I like to hear that you are happy in your new apartment. I know you will find a way to vent your creative interest.

Best wishes a d good thoughts,
Ken


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Very glad your in a better place physically and mentally. I'm sure it will help with creative endeavors. Good for you. Pat


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Big smile here, so happy for all the hello's.
I still have the old workshop (it is not in the place where I used to live, it is also here in the Center of Copenhagen,, so I am quite spoiled.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Mads, good to hear from you. 
Glad to see you are enjoying life again. You are in a better spot now. Moving is hard work.

Keep in touch,
Steve


----------



## SmallTime (Mar 4, 2015)

Hej Mads,
Hvor blir jeg glad og rørt over at læse din post. Tillykke med det nye sted!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Mads. You've got a wonderful spot there in the new apartment. I can feel the fresh air coming out in your writing.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Way to go Mads. I am Happy if you are happy. I have never lived on Vesterbro, so from now on your life's deviate.

The best my friend

Madts.


----------



## pbyrne (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Mads, what a great story. I am so glad to see you back in your element. Your new apartment is the idyllic Copenhagen setting I have imagined you in, what gorgeous views and city ambiance. Your new apartment on the third floor with a balcony! That's fantastic! All that and close to the waterfront, perfect. I hope you create wonderful happy memories with your daughter in your new home.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm so glad to see how well you are doing now, and even more happy to hear that you have Mathilde with you!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Greetings Mads !
Life is too short, right ?
The solution : Enjoying each moment, no matter your condition.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey mads, glad you found a sweet, new apartment close to the water. I am happy you are still close to your shop too.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Glad to see you found a new place that is well located and very nice Mads. There are many advantages to living in a large city, especially for someone like yourself who has so many different interests. Have fun!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

One step at a time Mads


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Great to see you posting again. You were missed. Glad things are going well.

Best Regards,
Murch.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like you found the right "happy space" 
You can't win a war against a idiot, so sometimes it's better to just move on to be able to stay in peace with your self and choose your scene in life, instead of just accepting.
That line is SO TRUE !
Enjoy the new place !


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Best wishes to you in your new place. Nice work on the fuse box, did you paint the whole room or have to match the paint?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I am one lucky man!
Thank you all, I have a BIG smile on my lips after reading all the wonderful thoughts you send me.
Time still have wings here, I even had a incident of falling in love, this is worse than a saw accident, it seems to not really want to cure… Smiles.
So with still a few projects in the apartment, being fulltime dad, love and sucking the last drops of the summer here, it will be a little while yet before I am back playing with wood.
Do think I have a few unposted projects on the hard drive, so I might look at this.
Miss you guys'n girls,
Mads


----------

